

AngularJS powered mobile boilerplate app that also does offline out of the box - janjongboom
https://github.com/comoyo/ffos-list-detail

======
dualogy
So I'm not a mobile dev but looking into it.

Can someone explain the meaning of this sentence? "It uses the HTML/CSS that
all the system apps use as well, which means they're rock solid, and will have
a native look 'nd feel". Wot?

If there was "some HTML/CSS" that'd let me avoid Sencha or jQmobile or Dojo or
whatever, that'd be pretty neat. Now I love Ratchet but it seems "yeah this is
just for prototyping" and so there's no real push behind it to make it the
mobile-UI lib par excellence it could otherwise easily become.

So anyway, "the HTML/CSS that all the system apps use as well" --- what does
this mean exactly?

~~~
sbirchall
OT: Currently we are only utilising Sencha because of it's handling for native
touch events on iPad/iPhone. You wouldn't happen to have come across this
hurdled and cleared it in your journey, would you? That is a refactor I
genuinely relish the chance to cook.

~~~
janjongboom
What do you mean with 'native touch events'? The touchmove events should give
you all touches etc. also on iOS.

FYI: This app comes with a gesture detector (source:
[https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/gaia/blob/master/shared/js/ge...](https://github.com/mozilla-b2g/gaia/blob/master/shared/js/gesture_detector.js))
as well that can handle swipes, pans, multi-finger transforms.

~~~
sbirchall
Sorry, to clarify I want a solution so that we do not have to bake our own -
Sencha abstracts it all away and handles everything the same across all
devices (so I'm led to believe by the dev that chose and implemented it - I
have very little experience with it). By 'native touch events' I mean very
much like the link you've provided (which is a very promising resource, so
thankyou for that), in that it offers a 'doubletap', 'swipe', and 'pinch'
event for instance. (So more precisely _emulating_ native touch events?).

I've found a good list of libraries in my research [1] but I was wondering if
anyone had specific experience that could tip the balance in favour of one lib
above Sencha (which to my eyes seems bloated and awkwardly constructed).

[1: <https://github.com/bebraw/jswiki/wiki/Touch>]

------
killermonkeys
I was ready to say that angularjs plus mobile does not work based on our
experience but at least your demo works well, though I think it has few
bindings. I'll try it later in android browser on froyo and see if it can
handle that. We had kinda written off angularjs on mobile but have to say this
looks good.

~~~
marknutter
The mobile app I've been working on for a while called Kona
(<http://kona.com>) is an angular.js app. It's on the Google Play store and
iOS App Store.

~~~
collin128
Kona looks great. Our main app (voltageCRM.com) is built in Angular I think
we're going to go that route when we go mobile. Any tips/what back end are you
running?

~~~
marknutter
We use a true hybrid approach for the mobile app, meaning in addition to using
phonegap we also use some native UI elements; namely the top and bottom nav
bars. It does add some overhead because you have to write that stuff in
java/objective-c but it helps the app feel much closer to a native app than
pure HTML5 does at this point. I would check out <http://trigger.io> if you're
not interested in writing any native code and don't have any special
requirements for your UI design.

Our backend is a ruby on rails app.

------
dz0ny
I want grunt :). That would make this usable as yo seed and much more modular.
Where are tests?

~~~
janjongboom
The only thing we'd use grunt for in this case would be to do the requirejs
step; which is covered in a simple 3 line build script. It would make sense if
adding stuff like coffee or LESS; but I want to keep it clean, simple and
stupid.

------
kb19
When you talk about 'mobile app', are you referring to an alternative mobile
site the user sees in the browser or packaging it up in something like
PhoneGap (or putting it in a native WebView)?

~~~
janjongboom
In this case: mobile website. This 'app' runs in the browser and all
strategies used here don't rely on anything like PhoneGap. If you need access
to certain PhoneGap features you can of course package the app up but it's not
required at all.

~~~
kb19
Ah ok, makes sense. Good stuff!

------
paullth
mobile or not, its nice to see a good example of require + angular, thanks a
lot

